# mega-downloads.net / VALIDEA GmbH



## Unregistriert (16 April 2008)

Hallo!

Gestern erreichte mich ein Brief von der Firma VALIDEA GmbH (Zentrale Verrechnungsstelle für angebliche Online-Dienstleistungen im Auftrag von BlueByte FZE) mit folgenden Inhalt:

Betreff: Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro

Sehr geehrte Frau...,

trotz der Rechnung vom 4.3.08 und darauf folgenden Mahnung per E-Mail konnten wir leider bis heute keinen Zahnlungseingang der offenen Forderung der BlueByte FZE  ([noparse]www.mega-dowhnloads.net[/noparse]) feststellen. Wir fordern Sie hiermit letztmalig mit Nachdruck auf, den nachstehenenden Gesamtbetrag umgehend bis zum 22.4.08 auf das nachfolgende Konto zu überweisen. 

Offene Beträge: Forderungssumme: 96,00


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net / VALIDEA GmbH*

Mahnspesen: 4,50
                      Gesamtbetrag: 100,50 Euro

Bitte geben Sie unbedingt den Verwendungszweck an: .......

Zur Zahlungsabwicklung  nutzen SIe bitte folgende Bankverbindung:

Commerzbank Passau, Kto-Nr. 621685700, BLZ: 74040082

.....


Ich habe weder eine Rechnung noch E-Mail von denen bekommen. Außerdem habe ich bei mega-downlaods.net keine Anmeldung getätigt etc....

Was kann ich tun??? Freue mich über Antworten!!!

Herzliche Grüße


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net / VALIDEA GmbH*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun???



sich anmelden und hier lesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=47602
und hier lesen und posten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/53168-mega-downloads-laesst-mich-nicht-mehr-in-ruhe.html


----------

